# Buddy's enjoying life



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh its a dogs life, what a lovely garden to play in.... loving your beautiful red brick, we dont get any of that up here x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i would enjoy life running round your great big lovely garden too lol, Buddy is so gorgeous x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Buddy is gorgeous, such pretty markings ....pretty garden too.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, bless him


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

he seems so big - or is ur daughter tiny? x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I know he looks massive!! Thats my friends daughter and shes a really tall 6 year old!
Think its just the photo that makes him look huge ,but he was twice the size of the other pups which were the same age in another litter.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Lucky puppy - so lovely too - are his eyes blue? probably just the flash x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely photo's lovely dog, lovely garden. Says it all really :0 :0


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Your garden is mahoosive!! Lovely pics! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Buddy is a big boy... your daughter looks so happy .. dogs really bring the family together .. my kids are dog mad just like me ... apart from poo picking up .. oh and they dont enjoy normal path walks, but love doggy baking, walks in the woods, training for treats and cockapoo cuddles ... life is good with a cockapoo


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Lovely pics Donna.....oh what a stunning garden you have so neat and manicured! Im sure your gorgeous boy will add a few holes to that in time!!!

Glad to hear he is having fun at his forever home x


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Buddy looks lovely, I just love the markings on his coat. How old is he? Ps your grass is in good nick:twothumbs:x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Lucky puppy - so lovely too - are his eyes blue? probably just the flash x


Yea just the flash .his eyes look greenish


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Lovely pics Donna.....oh what a stunning garden you have so neat and manicured! Im sure your gorgeous boy will add a few holes to that in time!!!
> 
> Glad to hear he is having fun at his forever home x


OMG dont talk about digging up garden,ive been thinking that!! ive only just finished those square borders in front of house.Have told hubbie we have to have some sort of a run out there for him to keep him safe and the garden!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

dogtired said:


> Buddy looks lovely, I just love the markings on his coat. How old is he? Ps your grass is in good nick:twothumbs:x


He's only 8weeks 6 days so very very big for his age (and he's heavy to hold!)

P.s garden looked awful last week thank god for a bit of rain!!!


----------

